# Problem with Waders



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Alright I have a problem that is seriously going to hinder my hunting season unless I fix it. I have size 10 Mad Dog Waders, I can get them on fine and my toes have ample amount of room. Yet when I go to take them off its as if my foot is to wide or something. Youth I had to have two people hold me down on the back of the truck while one person bent the toe and pulled on the heel :lol: needless to say, it took about 30 minutes both days to get them off. I CAN NOT have this happen anymore, because I can hunt by myself in 5 days, when I turn 16 and if this happens while im alone it is not going to be pretty. So my question is what can I do to help this? I was considering getting new waders in size 10 stout the only problem with that is it's not like I'm big or maybe that's not what stout means. I don't want to get size 11's because then my feet are going to have TONS of room.

Any help?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

my buddys dad has the same problem. what he does is puts a plastic grocery bag or small garbage bags around his feet and ties them at his calf and that seems to do the trick alows your feet to slip in and out easier


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

some baby powder might help. just a thought


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

young_gun33 said:


> my buddys dad has the same problem. what he does is puts a plastic grocery bag or small garbage bags around his feet and ties them at his calf and that seems to do the trick alows your feet to slip in and out easier


I'll second this idea. My first thought was KY, but this sounds a lot less messy. :lol:


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have done the plastic sacks idea they will help.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

just buy new ones, can find usually find good deals


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> I'll second this idea. My first thought was KY, but this sounds a lot less messy. :lol:


That was my first thought too


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Get some new waders that are a bit big for you, young Jedi. Better to put on a couple set of socks and be able to eject if you go under, than to have them too tight and not be able to get them off when they have about 300# of water in them.

I give this advice from experience, BTW, and it was damned scary...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are probably getting a bit damp inside. Sometimes due to small leaks, condensation or sweat. A polypropolyne or silk sock may help.
the problem with bigger boots is that they may pull your socks off while you are walking in them.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

O- :lol: thats good stuff, use plastic bags until you can get bigger waders, if you have really wide feet consider getting the bootless waders as they will be more accomodating... PS the Stout models have the same boots on the feet


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Id just get a new pair that are a size bigger


----------

